# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Problme carte SIM

## quaresma

Bonjour  tous,

je viens d'acheter un nouveau PDA, mais lorsque j'insre ma carte SIM dans celui-ci, soit il n'y a pas tout mes contacts, soit il y a des contacts que j'avais supprim qui rapparaissent...

Savez-vous d'o pourrait venir le problme ?

Connaitriez-vous un logiciel qui permette de sauvegarder les "bons" contacts de ma carte SIM, sur mon ordinateur, pour que je puisse ensuite les transfrer sur mon nouveau portable ?

Merci pour vos rponses

----------


## Pouet_forever

(je ne vois pas le rapport avec l'audio  ::aie::  )
Il faut que tu regardes si tu as bien supprim tes contacts de ta carte SIM et non de ton tlphone. Si tu as supprim tes contacts sur le tlphone et que la carte SIM n'a pas t affecte, c'est normal.

----------


## SaiBot

Salut a toi,

Pour ce qui est des problmes d'ancien contact qui rapparaissent je suis d'accord avec Pouet_forever.

Pour ce qui est de sauvegarder ton repertoire sur ton PC, je ne sais quel PDA tu vient d'acheter mais si tu es sous Windows Mobile, tu as un programme qui s'appelle PIMBackUp qui te permet de sauvegarder tes contacts sim, tes sms, mms, calendrier, agenda, etc....

Voila bonne chance ! ::ccool::

----------

